# To the guy riding on new Wadsworth between 80th and 64th ...



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

... in the morning during rush hour ... I don't get it ... can I buy you a map with local roads?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I see people like this all the time in the city, riding on the main auto route, when the bike route is literally one block over. I know they have the right to be there, but c'mon. Use some oh so uncommon sense.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> I see people like this all the time in the city, riding on the main auto route, when the bike route is literally one block over. I know they have the right to be there, but c'mon. Use some oh so uncommon sense.


I was sorta hoping he was an RBRer. He looks pretty fit and rides a newer Specialized, maybe a Tarmac.

Arvada has few true through streets, but the side roads are really pleasant as I commute through there. Of course, anything would be nicer than that section of Wads at 7:30 a.m. It's just perplexing.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

At least once he gets up to 72nd, it is all down hill. For that matter, the sidewalk between 80th and 68th is very ridable.


----------

